# i must not look them in the eye



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

omg my first ever litter of rat babies are now being born,im going to have to keep a hard heart and remember they are not pets or destined long for this world.im really pleased,i had to buy a new male rat as the 2 i got from my daughter were obviously duds.after the poor little rats i bought last wek for my snakes at least i know these will have a good life until they are needed.sorry to rant on but im pleased my breeding programme seems to be up and running


----------



## MrsGoatlegs (Aug 23, 2009)

I was thinking about breeding mice/rats but I think I would get too attached to them! lol! Congrats on your first litter! x


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

...and if you're anything like me you'll appologise to every single one before you cull it...

Well done, I think it's brilliant that people are willing to breed their own feeders. You get a much better feeding response, better growth rather etc (in my personal experience) than when using mass produced frozen foods. 

Kat


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

wow, hardcore
i'm not sure i could quite face breeding rats or rabits for snake food
(not that would need to breed rabbits my corn only eats weaner rats)


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

scaleylover said:


> wow, hardcore
> i'm not sure i could quite face breeding rats or rabits for snake food
> (not that would need to breed rabbits my corn only eats weaner rats)


I breed mice for feeders. I don't enjoy killing them, but I can do it, because I know they've been kept in nice circumstances, been well fed, and given a humane death.

I can't say that for ones I buy in from elsewhere......


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

Grond said:


> I breed mice for feeders. I don't enjoy killing them, but I can do it, because I know they've been kept in nice circumstances, been well fed, and given a humane death.
> 
> I can't say that for ones I buy in from elsewhere......


 thats why i decided to breed my own,some of the poor little things ive bought look pityful.this way i know theyve had a decent life,food,toys and a humane death


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

MrsGoatlegs said:


> I was thinking about breeding mice/rats but I think I would get too attached to them! lol! Congrats on your first litter! x


thankyou


Twiglet said:


> ...and if you're anything like me you'll appologise to every single one before you cull it...
> 
> Well done, I think it's brilliant that people are willing to breed their own feeders. You get a much better feeding response, better growth rather etc (in my personal experience) than when using mass produced frozen foods.
> 
> Kat


i darent look at them,i dont want to get too attatched


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

moodyblue1969 said:


> thankyou
> i darent look at them,i dont want to get too attatched


I actually like keeping the mice as much as the snakes! They're great little characters. You just have to harden your heart when they get to the right size......


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

how do you give them a humane death?? we brought some mice one has just gave birth and another ready to drop but after looking at them so helpless just cant do it and it looks like we now have at least another 5 pet mice.we were told to put them straight in freezer but dont like the sound of that.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

tomsam said:


> how do you give them a humane death?? we brought some mice one has just gave birth and another ready to drop but after looking at them so helpless just cant do it and it looks like we now have at least another 5 pet mice.we were told to put them straight in freezer but dont like the sound of that.


Freezing in a normal freezer is not a good way to kill them. Either CO2, or the swing/dislocation method are the best way to dispatch them.

Personally I use CO2.


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

if u could get hold of it nitrogen would be the most humane way
There was a programme on humane death a fair while ago


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

scaleylover said:


> if u could get hold of it nitrogen would be the most humane way
> There was a programme on humane death a fair while ago


As nitrogen is an inert gas, on its own it would just suffocate the mice which wouldn't be humane at all!

Carbon dioxide is an anaesthetic and if used correctly, is therefore humane as it sends them to sleep.


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

opps sorry not thinking straight i ment nitrous oxide

which is an anaesthetic (used to be used by dentist, also know as laughing gas)


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

scaleylover said:


> opps sorry not thinking straight i ment nitrous oxide
> 
> which is an anaesthetic (used to be used by dentist, also know as laughing gas)


Nitrous oxide would be great if you could get it! :2thumb:


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

depending on age, you can just flick small mice/rats at the base of the skull. their bones are all mushy so they die immediately, minimal pain.

caution: may make hands feel dirty :s


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

well done you. I think once I start with the snakes, I may look at doing something similar, I totally agree that it must be much better for the mouse/rat etc and for the snake, than the frozen squished mess that pet shops sell.

Im starting my own Locust and Dubia Roach colonies for that reason


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

Kerriebaby said:


> well done you. I think once I start with the snakes, I may look at doing something similar, I totally agree that it must be much better for the mouse/rat etc and for the snake, than the frozen squished mess that pet shops sell.
> 
> Im starting my own Locust and Dubia Roach colonies for that reason


 thats great hun,good luck with your future project :2thumb:


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

we do some bugs and bits which is why we santed to breed mice so that we know what they eat and have been housed well it was the oh who said he would have no probs with killing them,i should of known this would happen. well done to you all that can do it i just cant maybe in time it will get easier. looks like i will be giving them away instead.and stick to cricket and wax worms dont think twice about feeding them


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

tomsam said:


> we do some bugs and bits which is why we santed to breed mice so that we know what they eat and have been housed well it was the oh who said he would have no probs with killing them,i should of known this would happen. well done to you all that can do it i just cant maybe in time it will get easier. looks like i will be giving them away instead.and stick to cricket and wax worms dont think twice about feeding them


I don't like it! I just accept the fact that for my snake to eat, someone's got to kill a mouse, so it might as well be me.....: victory:


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Congrats on the babies, I could never do it, I would get far too attached.:blush:


----------



## stainthedane (Sep 15, 2008)

Twiglet said:


> ...and if you're anything like me you'll appologise to every single one before you cull it...
> 
> Kat


I Do this!!! hahah. We were breeding feeder gerbils and they all have different colours and personalities and I couldn't help but play with them and love them. I fed them the best food in the market, bought them treats and toys and gave them a nice big place to live in. My gerbils lived the high life... and then comes that day when you pick them up and hang them over the top of the viv going "I'm sorry!!!.. no I can't look... I don't want to do this...."

But once they're in, your mind does a big flip and your instantly focused on your lizards hunt. I'm Lucky cause mine goes straight for the head, and if she misses and catches it elsewhere, she'll let go and quickly grab the head. Always a quick kill :2thumb:

A big congrats on the baby rats!! I love rats.. they make fantastic pets. 
If you can handle loving them AND killing them, I hope you have a lot of fun with the cuties!!! But I know it's extremely difficult to let them go later


----------

